# Outer Banks Beach Club I, 3BR, Pool View, Steps to Beach Access 5/29-6/5 $700



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2016)

http://www.timesharevacationsblog.com/northern-outer-banks-resorts/outer-banks-beach-club/


MEMORIAL DAY WEEK OCEANSIDE AT OUTER BANKS BEACH CLUB I
Three Bedroom/Two Bath/Full Kitchen/Deck overlooks pool/Sleeps 8
May 29-June 5, 2016
$700

Email or PM


----------



## Egret1986 (May 10, 2016)

*At the resort on Mother's Day, Pools are open!*

Right by one of the resort's beach accesses.

Available for Memorial Day week (Sun-Sun)


----------



## bendadin (May 11, 2016)

I am looking at schedules. I'll be in touch. It might be a tad too early for us, though.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 11, 2016)

*Thank you for the interest.*



bendadin said:


> I am looking at schedules. I'll be in touch. It might be a tad too early for us, though.




If interested please email or PM


----------



## Egret1986 (May 14, 2016)

*One Building back from oceanfront. Steps to Resort's Beach Access*

https://www.outerbanks.org/outerbanks-event/?eid=3439

OUTER BANKS CRAFT BEER WEEK!

May 30-June 5, 2016

OUTER BANKS BEACH CLUB 3BR OVERLOOKING POOL
MAY 29-JUNE 5
$700

PM OR EMAIL WITH INTEREST


----------



## Egret1986 (May 18, 2016)

*Visit Roanoke Island while on the OBX!*

Part of the fun of visiting Roanoke Island is exploring the unique shops, galleries and boutiques. These charming businesses welcome visitors and make you feel right at home. In between sites and shopping, be sure to visit one of the many locally-owned restaurants on Roanoke Island.


NORTH CAROLINA AQUARIUM

http://www.ncaquariums.com/roanoke-island

THE LOST COLONY OUTDOOR DRAMA

http://thelostcolony.org/about-the-play/

ELIZABETH GARDENS

http://elizabethangardens.org/#

ROANOKE ISLAND FESTIVAL PARK

http://obxguides.com/rifestivalpark?mobileredirect=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.roanokeisland.com%2F

ALLIGATOR RIVER NATIONAL WILDLIFE REFUGE

http://www.fws.gov/refuge/alligator_river/


----------



## Egret1986 (May 26, 2016)

*Available for check-in this Sunday for the Holiday!*

Nice, well-maintained resort in Kill Devil Hills.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 31, 2016)

*Rental no longer available*

This is no longer available.


----------

